# RTE should have Poll to find out what’s going on



## Gen360 (28 Oct 2017)

i think I might have suggested this before but think this is the way to see what each bank is up to. Perhaps RTÉ prime time could hold a text message poll and the papers could publish the details.

Example

Name of Bank followed by number 

Text AIB 1 for tracker restored correct rate
Text AIB 2 for tracker restored wrong rate
Text AIB 3 redressed
Text AIB 4 not redressed
Text AIB 5 feel you are impacted but no news from bank


----------



## moneymakeover (29 Oct 2017)

I can't understand why the central bank can't publish this kind of information


----------



## mathepac (30 Oct 2017)

I can. They might just clash with PR Person Varadaker's "98%" and all done "by Christmas".


----------

